# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Постройка Су-35

## Blackbird

В стендовом моделизме я новичек. Давно хотел заняться постройкой авиамоделей и вот нашелся повод - подарили на день рождения Су-35 (Т-10М-9, борт 709) от "Звезды" 1/72. Ну я и принялся за постройку. Хочу сказать сразу - о всех недостатках и неточностях Су-35 от Звезды знаю, но модель хочу сделать по-человечески, на что хватит рук. Уже купил из аксессуаров сопла для Су-27 (Flanker-B) от Aires (они тоже не без неточностей), так как соплом АЛ-31Ф и АЛ-31ФН не различаются.
Сейчас прошу более опытных моделистов посоветовать:
1. Удлинил фюзеляж - чем заполнить образовавшуюся щель (примерно 6мм) 


шпаклевкой на подложку можно? она ведь может усесть со временем...
2. Где в Москве можно достать шасси от Экипажа (в Олимпийском нет...)
3. Какую можно взять кабину как базовую под дорабоку (с какого самолета), поскольку на Су-35 ни от одной из фирм не встречал. И именно на Т-10М-9:

4. В процессе изучения материалов не очень внятно понял канал воздухозаборника Су-35 (да и всего семейства Су-27-х), особенно часть его пересечения с нишей основного шасси (она кажется немного выступает в канал):

Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее - ниша шасси все-таки немного входит в этот канал или нет.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> 1. Удлинил фюзеляж - чем заполнить образовавшуюся щель (примерно 6мм) 
> шпаклевкой на подложку можно? она ведь может усесть со временем...


Посмотрите вот эту ссылку: Ту-22 Юваля Кизнера

Может быть, удастся использовать аналогичный способ? Хотя на Су-35 это будет сложнее - это всё же не Ту-22 с его цилиндрическим фюзеляжем. 




> 3. Какую можно взять кабину как базовую под дорабоку (с какого самолета), поскольку на Су-35 ни от одной из фирм не встречал.


Ну, скорее всего с Су-27... Приборку придётся делать новую, а остальное должно мало отличаться.

----------


## Blackbird

Я тоже долго присматривался к этому Ту-22... С цилиндром попроще... В остальном - если я правильно понял - части фюзеляжа Ту-22 были соединены частями литников - я поступил так же. Кстати, а материал проставки там какой? Я (надеюсь, пока) плохо ориентируюсь в модельных материалах...
А по-поводу кабины я вот тоже поглядывал на кокпит Су-27 - уж лучше его переделать под Су-35, чем тот, который был в наборе.

----------


## Alexandr Nikolaev

Взгляните на вот эту тему: http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=138669 - там тоже решаются похожие на Ваши вопросы - изготовление из пластика Звезды модели Су-37.

----------


## Blackbird

> Взгляните на вот эту тему: http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=138669 - там тоже решаются похожие на Ваши вопросы - изготовление из пластика Звезды модели Су-37.


Спасибо! Дело в том, что когда я только распаковал коробку, достал материалы ("чертежи") и вложил детали в "чертежи", то долго думал, как бы сделать разрез (поскольку, то, что не укладываюсь в длину стало ясно сразу). Когда разрез уже был сделан см. фото, то только после этого я увидел приведенную Вами страницу в интернете еще месяц назад... Полохое знание английского и материалов для моделей не позволили мне до сих пор точно понять фразу "The huge gaps on the sections were filled with styrene scraps and cyano" под следующим рисунком:

А именно потому, что там представлено изготовление Су-37 (Т-10М-11) - это решает проблему с кабиной - ведь там кабина от С-37 (Су-47)... Для Су-35 (Т-10М-9) такая не подойдет...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Полохое знание английского и материалов для моделей не позволили мне до сих пор точно понять фразу "The huge gaps on the sections were filled with styrene scraps and cyano"


Всё очень просто: "Огромные промежутки между секциями были заполнены обрезками полистирола и цианакрилом (суперклеем)".

Так же и на Ту-22 - никакого особенного материала, просто полоска тонкого пластика толщиной где-то 0,5 мм.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Кстати, а почему Вы разрезали верхнюю часть не по прямой (как автор модели Су-37), а сделали такой сложный разрез? Было бы гораздо проще заполнять щель.

----------


## Blackbird

> Кстати, а почему Вы разрезали верхнюю часть не по прямой (как автор модели Су-37), а сделали такой сложный разрез? Было бы гораздо проще заполнять щель.


Спасибо за перевод и комментарий про суперклей!
По поводу разреза - понимаете, там я во-первых хотел, чтобы разрез на гаргроте (хвостовой балке) пришелся на цилиндрическую часть, а не на оживал (чтобы не было ступеньки - а она по моим прикидкам могла появиться при выдвижении на 6-7мм), во-вторых, чтобы то-же самое не произошло и на поверхности впереди мотогондол, в третьих - чтобы сдвинуть зализ крыла от ПГО назад (меньше работы напильником), ну и в четвертых - сдвинуть все крыло (если его вставлять в предусмотренный на модели паз) назад - тогда более-менее вкладывается в "чертежи".

----------


## Pasha S

Приветсвую, коллега! Мысленно я с Вами ибо очень хорошо Вас понимаю - сам уже второй год пилю Су-27УБ. С радостью помогу чем смогу!

По поводу воздушного канала. Смотрите аттач - ниша шасси в него не выходит. Верхняя стенка канала опускается вниз ниже выреза под нишу. Вобщем, сложно это описать словами. Надеюсь, по фоткам поймете.

Работа Abrahama - коллеги с АРС форума - достойна того, чтоб с неё подсмотреть некоторые тонкости. Но(!) не повторите его ошибок. А именно:
- воздушные каналы от ВЗ до самого сопла нужно полностью переделывать. Abraham там допустил оплошность и у него они начинают расширяться гораздо пожже чем должны на самом деле. Не хочу хвастаться, но, к примеру, тот вариант, который выбрал я, мне больше напоминает правду. Интересно мнение остальных коллег. Как вам?
- хвостовой ласт вместе с балкой он сделай по образу и подобию Су-27, что не есть правильно. Обратите на это внимание.

Кабину однозначно брать НеОмеговскую для Су-27 и переделывать приборку. Боковые панели если и отличаются, то не настолько, чтоб это было актуально делать в 72-ом масштабе.

Материал для заполнение щели, кау же сказал Александр - листовой полистирол. Источники самые разные - от кусков литника и лишних деталей от старых моделей (если таковые имеются) до покупных кусков пластика.
Зашпаклевывать не рекомендую. Вы абсолютно правы в мнении, что шпакля даст усадку. Да и гемору с ней больше.

----------


## Pavel P

Я бы заделывал бы кусками полистирола (литники и куски старых моделей), затем слой "замазки" -( растворенные литники в клее) а потом тонкий слой шпаклевки. Если давать высохнут замазке, то усадки практически нет.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Я бы заделывал бы кусками полистирола (литники и куски старых моделей), затем слой "замазки" -( растворенные литники в клее) а потом тонкий слой шпаклевки. Если давать высохнут замазке, то усадки практически нет.


Может быть, только чтобы эта "замазка" высохла и сама не просела, сохнуть ей надо месяц. Сужу по личному опыту: когда я только начинал собирать модели (лет 10 назад), пользовался такой эрзац-шпаклёвкой...
Кроме того, в ней могут возникнуть воздушные пузырьки, которые будут очень мешать при нанесении расшивки.

----------


## Blackbird

> Приветсвую, коллега! Мысленно я с Вами ибо очень хорошо Вас понимаю - сам уже второй год пилю Су-27УБ. С радостью помогу чем смогу!
> 
> По поводу воздушного канала. Смотрите аттач - ниша шасси в него не выходит. Верхняя стенка канала опускается вниз ниже выреза под нишу. Вобщем, сложно это описать словами. Надеюсь, по фоткам поймете.
> 
> Работа Abrahama - коллеги с АРС форума - достойна того, чтоб с неё подсмотреть некоторые тонкости. Но(!) не повторите его ошибок. А именно:
> - воздушные каналы от ВЗ до самого сопла нужно полностью переделывать. Abraham там допустил оплошность и у него они начинают расширяться гораздо пожже чем должны на самом деле. Не хочу хвастаться, но, к примеру, тот вариант, который выбрал я, мне больше напоминает правду. Интересно мнение остальных коллег. Как вам?
> - хвостовой ласт вместе с балкой он сделай по образу и подобию Су-27, что не есть правильно. Обратите на это внимание.
> 
> Кабину однозначно брать НеОмеговскую для Су-27 и переделывать приборку. Боковые панели если и отличаются, то не настолько, чтоб это было актуально делать в 72-ом масштабе.
> ...


Спасибо за поддержку!
1. По поводу каналов: тогда это что (на фото выделено в кружке):

2. Расширение (переход прямоугольной части канала воздухозаборника в круглую) я могу оценить только по одному "чертежу" (если я правильно понял, что речь идет о внутренней части):

3. Копировать хвостовой ласт вместе с балкой Су-27 для Су-35 в корне неправильно - на модели Су-35 от Звезды он от Су-27. Я буду вытачивать на токарном станке - он должен быть длинее и по форме не такой

Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Blackbird

> Я бы заделывал бы кусками полистирола (литники и куски старых моделей), затем слой "замазки" -( растворенные литники в клее) а потом тонкий слой шпаклевки. Если давать высохнут замазке, то усадки практически нет.


Спасибо!
У меня подобная "замазка" в районе разреза по хвостовой балке застывает уже 4-ю неделю))) Буду ждать)) Если не дождусь - сточу нафиг и заполню чем-нибудь другим

----------


## Pasha S

1. Таки Ваша правда - выступает. Просто выступ настолько маленький, что я на него даже внимания не обратил  :Redface:  Вобщем, решайте сами, стоит ли на него замарачиваться.

2. Я говорил про внешние обводы канала. Смотрите аттач - место, обведенное кругом, явно должно находиться ближе к соплу. Даже не смотря на угол снимка.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо!
> У меня подобная "замазка" в районе разреза по хвостовой балке застывает уже 4-ю неделю))) Буду ждать)) Если не дождусь - сточу нафиг и заполню чем-нибудь другим


Ну, не знаю. Я такую шпатлевку когда-то делал, но с наполнителем из талька или...из детской присыпки. Вставала нормально, за ночь.

----------


## Blackbird

> 1. Таки Ваша правда - выступает. Просто выступ настолько маленький, что я на него даже внимания не обратил  Вобщем, решайте сами, стоит ли на него замарачиваться.
> 
> 2. Я говорил про внешние обводы канала. Смотрите аттач - место, обведенное кругом, явно должно находиться ближе к соплу. Даже не смотря на угол снимка.


По поводу второго пункта - на глаз - да, должно находиться ближе к соплу. Фото нужно смотреть...

----------


## Pavel P

Немного странный был выше совет полистироловые отходы залить циакриновым клеем. К циакриновому клею отношусь вообще с большой опаской. Была где-то инфа, что он начинает рассыпаться лет через восемь. У меня личный опыт - полистирольное колесо приделывал к металической стойке циакрином - через пару лет отвалилась.
Сейчас пилю одну самоделку - неровности фюзеляжа заделывал "замазкой" а потом шпаклевкой. Пока предпочтение отдаю Revell.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

А может быть, использовать что-то типа Эпоксилина, Ремосета, двухкомпонентной шпаклёвки Тамия и т.п.?

----------


## Blackbird

Наконец купил я кабину Су-27 от Неомеги для моделей фирмы Airfix и Heller. То, что приборку нужно стачивать "под ноль" и переделывать - это понятно, но появилась следующая проблема - место указанное на рисунке овалом на неомеговской кабине шире и длиннее, чем на звездовской модели и доступных чертежах (а обводы фонаря кабины Су-27 и Су-35 не различаются):

Это особенность эйрфиксовского и хеллеровского Су-27? Может кто сталкивался?
Итак пришлось сильно растачивать место под кабину. Но если еще можно вписать в обвод Су-35 кабину начиная с катапультного кресла и далее к носу, то часть кабины до катапультного кресла (указанное овалом) просто не впишется во внешние обводы - придется обнижать из-за увеличения ширины (собственно, немного обнизить итак пришлось). Лично я собираюсь сужать неомеговскую кабину.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Немного странный был выше совет полистироловые отходы залить циакриновым клеем. К циакриновому клею отношусь вообще с большой опаской. Была где-то инфа, что он начинает рассыпаться лет через восемь. У меня личный опыт - полистирольное колесо приделывал к металической стойке циакрином - через пару лет отвалилась.
> Сейчас пилю одну самоделку - неровности фюзеляжа заделывал "замазкой" а потом шпаклевкой. Пока предпочтение отдаю Revell.


Не было совета заливать куски полистирола циакрином. Имелся ввиду обычный клей для моделей, а вообще можно залить полистирол и растворителем, потом перемешать его до донородной массы и добавить тальк-получится шпатлевка. Такой самодельной шпатлевкой когда-то и пользовался.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Не было совета заливать куски полистирола циакрином. Имелся ввиду обычный клей для моделей...


Про циакрин пишет наш мексиканский коллега в теме про Су-37, ссылку на которую дал выше Александр Николаев. Но вообще-то, очень странное замечание Pavel P. Если предположить, что циакрин через 8 лет рассыпается - выходит, что через этот срок с моделей должна сыпаться травлёнка, а смоляные модели (к-рые клеят только циакрином) вообще развалятся на части? По крайней мере, я о таком не слышал  :Smile: . Возможно, Павлу П. просто попался плохой циакрин?

----------


## Blackbird

После всех этих переделок модели интересно, что означает надпись на коробке "изготовлено по лицензии ОКБ Сухого"???

----------


## FLOGGER

> Про циакрин пишет наш мексиканский коллега в теме про Су-37, ссылку на которую дал выше Александр Николаев.


Sorry, видно я недопонял. Туда, на ветку по Су-37 я не смотрел. Только с циакрином, тогда уж, совсем непонятно.

----------


## Blackbird

> Наконец купил я кабину Су-27 от Неомеги для моделей фирмы Airfix и Heller. То, что приборку нужно стачивать "под ноль" и переделывать - это понятно, но появилась следующая проблема - место указанное на рисунке овалом на неомеговской кабине шире и длиннее, чем на звездовской модели и доступных чертежах (а обводы фонаря кабины Су-27 и Су-35 не различаются):
> 
> Это особенность эйрфиксовского и хеллеровского Су-27? Может кто сталкивался?
> Итак пришлось сильно растачивать место под кабину. Но если еще можно вписать в обвод Су-35 кабину начиная с катапультного кресла и далее к носу, то часть кабины до катапультного кресла (указанное овалом) просто не впишется во внешние обводы - придется обнижать из-за увеличения ширины (собственно, немного обнизить итак пришлось). Лично я собираюсь сужать неомеговскую кабину.


Так все-же что посоветуете по поводу вышеперечисленного в предыдущем моем сообщении?

----------


## Blackbird

> Так все-же что посоветуете по поводу вышеперечисленного в предыдущем моем сообщении?


Все... уже сам догадался, в чем там дело

----------


## Alexandr Nikolaev

> Все... уже сам догадался, в чем там дело


Расскажите пожалуйста, в чем?  :Smile:

----------


## Blackbird

> Расскажите пожалуйста, в чем?


На картинках (обведено красным овалом). Суть понятна? :Smile:  Кабину еще поверх должна накрывать рама фонаря, сходящаяся к привычным очертаниям фонаря.

----------


## Kadr25

Доброго времени суток! Уважаемый Blackbird!Есть вопрос. Где приобрели чертежи? Сам вот начал собирать модель су-35 от звезды,но с информацией проблемы,я новичек в этом деле,ищу в инете чертежи схемы и прочее уже недели 2 не могу ни чего достойного найти! Может ты поможешь мне с чертежами,или еще какой инфой!? Буду очень благодарен!Если что,информацию можно скинуть на почту "super25kadr@gmail.com"
PS Для новичка ты очень круто начал моделирование,вызывает уважение,Успехов тебе в это прекрасном деле!!!

----------


## Денис123

Всем привет! Собираю СУ-35. Нужна помощь с фотографиями кабины. Выложите у кого есть. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> Всем привет! Собираю СУ-35. Нужна помощь с фотографиями кабины. Выложите у кого есть. Заранее спасибо.


Набираем в гугале СУ-35 , например, и происходит чудо : https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%A...gdii=_&imgrc=_   . ОПТИЧЕСКАЯ СИЛА!!!

----------


## Антон

fotografersha: Тренажер Су-35

----------

